# Ipod Search Controls question..



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Via the radio controls when my Ipod is plugged in I can go into search by, artist, album etc.. I can move the knob and go up and down each and every artist but on a rare occasion it will show me a letter and let me skip by the letter of the artist names. I've seen this a few times but can't figure out how to search that way instead of every song one at a time, can someone shed some light? It's sort of like on the IPOD touch where on the side bar you can select an artist or album by a letter and not skim through each selection.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I believe if you scroll fast enough it will do that.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. Its the hyper scroll feature, so just scroll quickly and it'll go by letter instead of name. Works great to get from A-Z and vice versa.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I was hoping it was more of a button I can press to get right to it, but I figured this might be it. Thanks guys =)


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

It seems this function only works when I don't want it to. When I want to fast scroll it doesn't do it n matter how quickly I turn the knob. Like the iPod, I wish after listening to an album the menu button would start my search back on that artist.


----------

